# ka24e main bearing replacement



## coyotekid (Oct 24, 2009)

my mains are getting a little noisey on startup and sometimes i can hear them when driving i am planning on changing them and the rob bearings also is there any special puller needed to remove the main bearing caps i was told the middle one and back one was hard to remove any info on this will be appreciated


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u propbably just need a t-chain set..

although not impossible those bearings are usually not the problem...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You sure the main bearings need replacement?
Usually when you get a main going bad, you'll get a big ol' drop in oil pressure (rod bearings not so much).
I suppose if their relatively accessible, like in a truck, why not... But I'd get a plasti-gauge and check the clearances before swapping them out for grins. Might need machine work done on the crank and might be doing more damage than good.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sure you're aiming at the right part? If it were your Main bearings it would be on road dead already.......


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

we are probably too late as he mentions they are hard to remove..


----------



## coyotekid (Oct 24, 2009)

havent began doing any work on the eng as of yet i was thinking about replacing the maine and rod bearings along with the oilpump but now as i hear more about the subject on here i am thinking it might not be the bearings


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check out that dang chain/tensioners....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is usually the guides that break and cause the chain to slap around..


----------

